# Fishtank Simulator



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

It seems to be, that Fish may be an exact enough science that a simulator could be built to test and see how certain fish will behave in certain circumstances. Does anyone know of sucha program that would do this? 

I can imagie inputting the size and shape of the tank, amount of plants or other items in the tank, and the type of fish aswell. Maybe someone out there is a part time software developer and would want to take on a project like this? I'm sure this forum would be a helpful resource for settig the particular atributes for species of fish.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

IMO, that would be akin to someone creating a program that will test how humans act in certain situations. The variables are too great, personalities differ from fish to fish just like from person to person. Two fish of the same species are likely to act in different ways to different stimuli.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't disagree, but its a far cry from a human simulator.. Two people are always going to be of the same species, and thus have the same general attributes... Its like saying a human with a human won't kill eachother, but a human and a lion might. What I'm suggesting is just a simple program that rates compatability based on certain perameters.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

There are lots of compatibility charts available. But the thing is that like people, each fish's personality can differ. Some generally won't get along with others but then you may find one that does. And vice versa, some may get along with others fine and you manage to get ahold of a viscious cannibal. Size of the tank may make a difference but shape rarely will. Plants and decor sometimes will but often won't matter at all. Etc.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

are you talking about something like the sims2, except for fish where fish are generated with different personalities randomlt, etc?


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I could do something like that once the holiday season dies down (I work in retail, bah humbug).

It sounds like a great tool for newbies for tank stocking, because while no two fish are the same, we know a vast array of characteristics about how certain breeds of fish interact with each other, what their size requirements are, what water perameters they prefer, etc. A program like this would be a great tool to work out different stocking alternatives for new aquarium setups, or even to help newbies to the hobby find the right water parameters without having to start a thread every time.

It's a simple program in nature, but would be very time consuming. I could program one for Visual Basic but it wouldn't be anything astonishing graphically. It actually sounds like a pretty neat project to work on. I would have no problem doing it with some help as to what different species of fish require.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/tools-list.php

not bad but not entirely accurate.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

When i first thaught of this program, I imagined an overly elaborate visual simulator...with a picture of a fishtank stand, and a tank however large you choose it to be, then a list of fish you could put in it and then you could see how they behaved... Just like the sims I suppose, but a text based version would also work just as well.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

What about "Fish Tycoon" the game?


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd buy it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Fish Tycoon is extremely boring.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Fish Tycoon is extremely boring.



Extremely boring to say the least.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I prefer Feeding Frenzy 2. chomp.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

> I'd buy it.


I actually had no idea this was real.


----------

